# 1.5" flex PVC - where to get?



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for 1.5" flex PVC to extend my Beananimal drains...I'd probably need only 10' (3x 3') or so, most big box stores only seem to have 50' or 100' rolls.

Any ideas where I can find shorter lengths?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of those big box stores sell it by the foot, and cut it down. 

JJ downs has it,
Org sometimes has it.
Coral reef shop has it.
North American Fish Breeders most times has some.


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice...thanks!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

JJ Downs is your best bet for all plumbing needs.


----------



## G.Higgins (Feb 13, 2010)

I've bought it from my local pool shop in the past,


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There is a Lowe's on Oshawa that they will sell by the ft. IIRC, it's ~$7/ft


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

these guys sell 1.5" tiger flex less than $3 per foot.
http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/

but for you closest one is SCARBOROUGH. Call them if you will decide to go
2050 Ellesmere Road, Unit 1

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

